# FF lens 40 - 150mm f/2.8 ?



## Flake (May 14, 2011)

Sometimes the current focal lengths just don't cover what's needed & it's either two bodies with different lenses or a superzoom. Anyone whose tried a crop camera with a 24 - 105mm knows that although for most everyday stuff its not wide enough, there are times when it's a great focal length to have. Thing is there's no equivalent for FF users, would anyone else consider buying one if there was one available though?


----------

